# Nananthus/ Aizoaceae



## Echinopsis (5. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Freunde der Mittagsblumengewächse,

als ich gestern mal wieder im Winterquatier war, stellte ich mit Freuden fest, dass eine Nananthus im Winterquatier eine Knospe angesetzt hat.
_Nananthus_ gehört zur Familie der Mittagsblumengewächse (Aizoaceae).
Die Blüten entfalten sich später und werden relativ groß - gelbe Blüte mit strahlenförmigen Blütenblättern.

 

 

Wenn`s was Neues gibt halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Dodi (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nananthus/ Aizoaceae*

Hi Daniel,

toll - die Blüte musst Du unbedingt zeigen! 

Bin schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## Elfriede (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nananthus/ Aizoaceae*

Hallo Daniel,

Carpobrotus gehört doch auch zu den Mittagsblumengewächsen und sie sind arge Wucherer, jedenfalls auf meinem Grundstück auf Paros. Meine blühen sowohl rot als auch gelb. Kann es sein, dass es sich dabei  um verschiedene Arten handelt? Sie sollen essbar sein, mir aber schmecken sie nicht, ich habe es bei einer Kostprobe belassen, weil sie mir zu salzig sind.

Auf dem angehängten Foto aus 2007 sieht man rechts oben die roten Blüten.

 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nananthus/ Aizoaceae*

Hallo Elfriede,

Carpobrotus gehört ebenfalls zur Familie der Mittagsblumen.
Anfänglich sind die Blüten gelb, wenn die Blüten älter werde verfärben sie sich und werden rosa-rot. 

Bei dem Exemplar dass Du da hast, scheint es sich um Carpobrotus edulis zu handeln.

Hier habe ich noch einen empfehlswerten Link zum Thema.

@Dodi: Sobalds was neues gibt poste ich natürlich.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nananthus/ Aizoaceae*

Hi,

jetzt weiß ich auch ich endlich mal den Namen von diesem invasiven Grünzeug was in Südfrankreich "Finger" genannt wird. Das es ne Aizoaceae ist war mir aber schon bekannt, aber bisher nirgens den wissenschaftlichen Namen gefunden

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nananthus/ Aizoaceae*

Hallo Daniel,

danke für den Link!
Auf meinem  Foto handelt es sich um Karkalla- Carpobrotus rossii, aber ich habe auch gelb blühende Carpobrotus edulis, die sich allerdings im Alter lediglich ein wenig dunkler aber nicht pink verfärben.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nananthus/ Aizoaceae*

Hallo Frank,

ja, Carpobrotous, egal ob edulis oder rossii, hat einen sehr starken Ausbreitungsdrang. Für mich ist das sehr gut, denn ich kann jedes Jahr  große Mengen davon ernten und zu Kompost verarbeiten. Die Pflanzen kommen völlig ohne Bewässerung aus, was für mich besonders wichtig ist und sie schützen den Boden vor der Sommerhitze. Der Saft aus den (Hexen)-Fingern hat sich zur Wundheilung bei meinem Mann und mir schon oft bewährt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nananthus/ Aizoaceae*

**Update von gestern**


----------



## Dodi (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nananthus/ Aizoaceae*

Hi Daniel,

schön - nun warten wir alle auf die aufgegangene Blüte!


----------

